# New Longines Heritage 1945 aka Ben Clymer's watch



## NunoGMR

What do you think of this? Apparently Ben Clymer has a similar watch (vintage from 1945) that occasionaly shows on instagram. He just told the story that last year at Baselworld the people from Longines asked to check the original he owns and now presented this new version inspired by his watch down to the similar strap.
My take: the sub-second dial is wrong for the size of the watch (40mm) and that is so frustrating.


----------



## heb

Nice looking watch. Now I've got to figure out who "Ben Clymer" is.

heb


----------



## marker2037

I think it's a good looking watch, even if it could be 37-39mm instead. Still, at 40mm it would fit me fine.


----------



## appleb

Looks great especially with no date! I don't mind the small seconds dial, but I would prefer if it were smaller than 40mm.


----------



## catlike

Well if I read google right...Ben Clymer is the founder of Hodinkee or a retired hockey player.

The watch isn't bad but I would like that sub-dial a bit lower (and bigger).


----------



## seisnofe

for me 38mm would be better than 40mm


----------



## hidden830726

Omg this is lovely. 

Damm. My 1st post at longines forum 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## ccm123

Looks nice!


----------



## bradfordcharles

Hm, I could totally wear this. No room int he watch box, but that just means I need another watch box.


----------



## Csyoon25

Love the watch. Curious if clymer is going to be paid for his contribution/advertising/fanboying this watch 

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## dantan

I really like this Watch!

I would have preferred that it's about 38mm but 40mm is still good. 

I would have preferred for the small seconds window to be a little larger. 

And I would have preferred for the word "AUTOMATIC" not to be there.


----------



## whoa

Very nice! Clean design! Don't mind the size of the sub dial 

/insert clever or funny note here\


----------



## dantan

Longines now has two Watches in their new lineup that I am interested in.


----------



## NoTimeToLose

I agree with dantan about the subdial and the "automatic", but I still think it's gorgeous.


----------



## Broten.

Awesome piece.


----------



## munichblue

Any idea about the price? Even a ballpark figure will do.


----------



## Hosea

dantan said:


> Longines now has two Watches in their new lineup that I am interested in.


Longines, Oris, tissot and hamilton become my favourite brand lately. They always have surprises (and a good ones) every year.

I have zero regret bought this gem last Christmas. Never seen it in the wild, and it's not even listed in the catalogue. That makes it more unique.








OOT, you can see how much details that Longines put in their watches. Look at how the hour and minute hand touch the upper and lower date frame windows. Perfect. I would have preferred it without date. But after wear the watch for few weeks, I started to appreciate the details, including the beveled and faceted hour markers, beveled and frosted hand.
Those details are sometimes not present in the more expensive watches, including from bigger brands.


----------



## yellowtrace

40mm is too big for me. 34mm seems to be the most common size among vintage watches.

34mm might be pushing it today, but 36mm might have been a nice size.

Sent from my LG-D858HK using Tapatalk


----------



## dantan

Ben Clymer suggests around USD$2,000.00. Maybe a few dollars less.


----------



## dantan

The confirmed RRP is USD$1,700.00.


----------



## junta

I like it. I like it. I like it!


----------



## marker2037

dantan said:


> The confirmed RRP is USD$1,700.00.


Seriously? I'm totally in at that price!!! It's been growing on me more and more the last few days.


----------



## mkws

I like the watch, but even if by any chance I wanted to buy a new piece, I'm not sure if I'd choose this one- that's because it'd remind me of that pseudo-expert every single time. The part where he wrote about the Heritage 1945 "[...]provides much of that vintage style without the rarity or the price tag", pretty much nails it- he knows little. First of all, the claim of rarity- did he conjure it from thin air? And second- the price tag. Anywhere near $1700 would have been 5-6 times overpriced already, and if he paid even more than that- sounds like he's really got no clue; just another one of the sort, who would spend a grand on an East German pin-lever Ruhla if someone at the auction house would tell him it's rare. Then again, quite a few Longines watches sold at Hoodwinkee's shop were redials, so I can't really have any expectations of them to know more than the usual nothing.

I like the watch, but loathe the man.


----------



## dantan

RRP USD$1,700.00, according to:

https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/longines-heritage-1945-inspiration-hands-on

"What makes this watch so great though is the price. The Heritage 1945 will sell for $1,700. That's a heck of a lot of look from a major brand for the price these days, and based on what Longines has told me, the reactions from retailers and press alike have been very strong."


----------



## dantan

I am very interested!



marker2037 said:


> Seriously? I'm totally in at that price!!! It's been growing on me more and more the last few days.


----------



## publandlord

dantan said:


> Ben Clymer suggests around USD$2,000.00. Maybe a few dollars less.


Does this Ben Clymer work for Longines, is he a rep at Baselworld?

I also think it's a bit big - or rather, the movement is a bit small for the case. The vibrant, "online special" scream for non-nibbled numerals however is incompatible with a proportionally-sized movement featuring a seconds subdial. If you want a subdial, and you want a proportionally sized movement, by definition the marker gets partially or totally eaten.


----------



## hidden830726

How do we know if this is not a paid campaign to start with? The story look too fairy tale to me. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## rfortson

I don't really care about the backstory. I just think it's a good looking watch for a nice price. It will be $1200 online in 6 months.


----------



## mkws

hidden830726 said:


> How do we know if this is not a paid campaign to start with? The story look too fairy tale to me.


I'm with ya on this one- it most likely is. The nature of relations between the watch industry and the watch media leaves little doubt as to that, really. In that respect, this market is pretty unique- for example, the car industry usually tries to appease the reviewers and gurus, and in the watch market, the reviewers try to appease the manufacturers (or, good luck getting a word from the VIPs at Baselworld or getting a watch for reviewing). So generally, what is being called "reviews" is mostly "advertorials." Even if it's not "paid reviews" as such, it's hard not to notice a certain exchange of favours between the parties.
The recent trend in cooperation between the watch sites and manufacturers is rather disturbing, because any financial ties between such entities are making the credibility of "watch journalists" highly questionable.

So of all the Longines watches being posted on Instagram - and the "vintage watch Instagrammer" species grows in numbers these days - they _accidentally_ take a liking to a watch owned by (_accidentally_, of course) the head of Hoodwinkee. Yeah...right. That's a _lot_ of coincidences.


----------



## dantan

Benjamin Clymer is the founder of Hodinkee.

He has a lot of say in the horological world.

I do not know whether he is being paid to help advertise for Longines, but I really like the look of this Watch!



publandlord said:


> Does this Ben Clymer work for Longines, is he a rep at Baselworld?
> 
> I also think it's a bit big - or rather, the movement is a bit small for the case. The vibrant, "online special" scream for non-nibbled numerals however is incompatible with a proportionally-sized movement featuring a seconds subdial. If you want a subdial, and you want a proportionally sized movement, by definition the marker gets partially or totally eaten.


----------



## dantan

Another source suggests that the RRP in the US of A will be less than USD$1,700.00.


----------



## RLC

Love the look...but as others have noted, "except for". :roll:
I'm a horoligicaly challenged vintage nimrod and as such, loving the entire presentation is a priority. |>


----------



## samanator

dantan said:


> RRP USD$1,700.00, according to:
> 
> https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/longines-heritage-1945-inspiration-hands-on
> 
> "What makes this watch so great though is the price. The Heritage 1945 will sell for $1,700. That's a heck of a lot of look from a major brand for the price these days, and based on what Longines has told me, the reactions from retailers and press alike have been very strong."


What makes this watch great in my book is Longines finally resisted the urge to ruin the watch by putting a date on it. Now if they would go back and correct the other heritage models from last year in a similar manner the world will be good again. This watch is stunning and 40 is the new 36-38.


----------



## marker2037

Who cares is there is a real backstory or if it is slightly fabricated? I'm looking at the watch based on the design, execution, price, and whether I would want to own it. Nothing more. 

Also, I don't get why someone would "hate" Ben Clymer. Sure, Hodinkee definitely has a working business relationship with certain brands as evidenced by their special edition watches, and his products are outrageously overpriced, but they do offer some good content and pictures for the most part.


----------



## mkws

marker2037 said:


> Also, I don't get why someone would "hate" Ben Clymer. Sure, Hodinkee definitely has a working business relationship with certain brands as evidenced by their special edition watches, and his products are outrageously overpriced, but they do offer some good content and pictures for the most part.


Agreed about the pictures, they usually get that right. Content, not really. A lot of hype, often badly founded, rarity claims conjured from thin air...
A few months ago, he wrote a particularly sordid editorial, which I have extensively criticised here:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f11/bring-brain-iii-3603018.html
I especially the part, when he claimed, that one can't call himself a true watch guy, if he doesn't own an Omega Speedmaster... He's a joke.
He's pontificating about doing the research when getting into vintage watches, without making use of that advice himself- if he did, he wouldn't sound completely off his trolley by - for example - claiming vintage Tissots to be $1000-$2000 watches (actual price range: $100-$400), or claiming the rarity of his 1940s Doxa chrono (wonder where did he get the rarity part from, since the archives of the brand were turned into _papier mache_ by a flood in 1966). Also, many times on that site he has been calling himself an expert- which is pretty self-indulgent. 
Also, there's what has been happening in their Shop- with all the things that I've seen them pull off, it looks like he either doesn't know any better, turns a blind eye on stuff like redials (at least three redialed Longines watches were sold there) and pieces with technical or authenticity issues, or completely neglects that part of his business. 
So it's not for no reason that I hold him in very low regards.


----------



## marker2037

Which Longines had the redials?


----------



## hidden830726

marker2037 said:


> Who cares is there is a real backstory or if it is slightly fabricated? I'm looking at the watch based on the design, execution, price, and whether I would want to own it. Nothing more.
> 
> Also, I don't get why someone would "hate" Ben Clymer. Sure, Hodinkee definitely has a working business relationship with certain brands as evidenced by their special edition watches, and his products are outrageously overpriced, but they do offer some good content and pictures for the most part.


You are right. But I believe it's not so much about Ben. People just doubt/curious whether longines decide to remake the watch with prior intention that it's a good marketing story because Ben wore it. Or even worst if Ben / Hodinkee is being reward / compensate to wear it in the first place. Off course imo unlikely they get direct paid for it.

We wouldn't know. Just stating the possibilities. It's a beautiful watch.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## mkws

marker2037 said:


> Which Longines had the redials?


Quite certainly these three:
https://shop.hodinkee.com/collections/watches/products/1950s-longines-calatrava?variant=16468455556
The entire script is tilted, done in wrong font (not that easy to spot, but once it's seen, it can't be unseen...). Old and fairly accurate redial...but still a redial. Not to mention, that there is no such thing as a Longines Calatrava- "Calatrava" refers to a Patek model line only, and only came about as a name for their basic three-hander collection in the 1990s.

This one is particularly ghastly:
https://shop.hodinkee.com/collectio...ular-yellow-gold-longines?variant=21427949892

So is this one:
https://shop.hodinkee.com/collectio...nce-6037-1-in-yellow-gold?variant=22495482820
Badly refinished font, poorly done subdial printing. Covered it here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f11/bring-brain-3539322.html

But if we're generally talking redials, nothing beats the redialed Vacheron Constantin I've caught them on (raised hell, they had it withdrawn):







You won't find this one on their site anymore, they've pretty much wiped out every trace of its existence from the shop, spare for the advertorial with the "new arrivals" list and description.


----------



## dantan

I am so glad that they did not add a date feature to destroy this Watch.

The new Flagship looks fantastic, too.



samanator said:


> What makes this watch great in my book is Longines finally resisted the urge to ruin the watch by putting a date on it. Now if they would go back and correct the other heritage models from last year in a similar manner the world will be good again. This watch is stunning and 40 is the new 36-38.


----------



## publandlord

marker2037 said:


> Also, I don't get why someone would "hate" Ben Clymer.


Much less "hate" Ben Clymer, I wish someone would just "identify" him instead!


----------



## marker2037

Wow, those redials are all AWFUL. How are they getting away with this and nobody is noticing??? I've seen some suspect pieces from them before, but for them to be using refinished dials is atrocious. Is Clymer actually the one in charge of his shop? It's sad if he is either approving this, turning a cheek, or not aware of it altogether.



P.S. I'm still going to buy this Longines 1945 though


----------



## mkws

marker2037 said:


> Wow, those redials are all AWFUL. How are they getting away with this and nobody is noticing??? I've seen some suspect pieces from them before, but for them to be using refinished dials is atrocious. Is Clymer actually the one in charge of his shop? It's sad if he is either approving this, turning a cheek, or not aware of it altogether.


TBH, I don't think anyone even tried to notice that- they have constructed a veneer (that they're the ones who have the stuff checked, not the ones who need to be checked by anyone) that people fall for, failing not even to double check these watches, but to check their authenticity at all. Sadly, Hoodwinkee had their audience convinced, that they can let their guard down, which is a really bad mistake to make (and on top of that, a potentially costly one).

Clymer doesn't run the shop himself (so he's either turning a blind eye on what happens there, or he's unaware of it)- IIRC, one article (can't remember where) quoted Louis Westphalen as the head of vintage watch sales at Hoodwinkee. Louis came here to the forums a few times, only to run away in a very picturesque manner- the first time, he went _incommunicado_ after being asked if he himself would pay the prices they're charging for these watches. The second time was when in a thread discussing the resemblance of the Zenith Heritage 146 to the Hoodwinkee LE, I thanked him for withdrawing the redialed Vacheron;-)

In yet another thread, he mentioned that a watch was "verified by their experts" - can't remember if that's exactly how he put it, but it looks like it's often not even him who authenticates the watches; whoever that is, is not doing a very good job, and is likely as much an expert as I am Dr. Fu Manchu. Recently, they haven't scored any particularly spectacular fails (approximately since Christmas), so I suppose they must have had some changes made there. I mean, their fleecing and hype is still nasty, but it's almost uncanny for them not to get something badly wrong for _that _long -which is good, in a way; true, some rich hipsters are still getting fleeced, but at least for apparently (their listings suffer from nomovementpicturosis) authentic pieces.


----------



## marker2037

Excellent summary, thanks!

On a sidenote, here is a nice video showing off some of the new Longines models at Baselworld. The 1945 looks spectacular and Von Kanel himself predicts it to be the biggest hit.


----------



## dantan

I want a new Heritage 1945!

Longines is going to do well this year!


----------



## samanator

mkws said:


> Agreed about the pictures, they usually get that right. Content, not really. A lot of hype, often badly founded, rarity claims conjured from thin air...
> A few months ago, he wrote a particularly sordid editorial, which I have extensively criticised here:
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f11/bring-brain-iii-3603018.html
> I especially the part, when he claimed, that one can't call himself a true watch guy, if he doesn't own an Omega Speedmaster... He's a joke.
> He's pontificating about doing the research when getting into vintage watches, without making use of that advice himself- if he did, he wouldn't sound completely off his trolley by - for example - claiming vintage Tissots to be $1000-$2000 watches (actual price range: $100-$400), or claiming the rarity of his 1940s Doxa chrono (wonder where did he get the rarity part from, since the archives of the brand were turned into _papier mache_ by a flood in 1966). Also, many times on that site he has been calling himself an expert- which is pretty self-indulgent.
> Also, there's what has been happening in their Shop- with all the things that I've seen them pull off, it looks like he either doesn't know any better, turns a blind eye on stuff like redials (at least three redialed Longines watches were sold there) and pieces with technical or authenticity issues, or completely neglects that part of his business.
> So it's not for no reason that I hold him in very low regards.


I feel somewhat the same. While I like the watch and the story, Hodinkee has so many questionable things in the past that there needs to be times when someone calls foul. Like everything else online, question everything. As someone who has gone to a few watch events it's not unheard of for someones suggestions make there way into a watch. I know a few of mine have over the years so it is kind of cool to see. Now writing a whole article on it seems a bit over the top, but still a cool friend at diner story.


----------



## publandlord

Still don't know who Ben Clymer is or why he is so central to the lives of Longines enthusiasts. It probably doesn't matter.


----------



## RustyBin5

Clymer is a column writer (maybe more) at Hodinkee. And yes its true they (Longines) saw his posts on Instagram and wanted to see the watch, so he sent them it and they kept it for a few weeks and sent it back. This heritage beauty is the result of that. I think its simplicity an gorgeous dial is simply to die for. Ive taken a vow of abstinence for watches for 2017 so for now it goes onto my want list for some possible future date. Hopefully everyone hates it and doesn't buy it so I can get it cheap "nearly new" in a couple of years.


----------



## X JBM X

I love the 1945, irrespective of Clymer's involvement. It's a sharp looking watch at a very approachable price point.


----------



## tmathes

marker2037 said:


> Excellent summary, thanks!
> 
> On a sidenote, here is a nice video showing off some of the new Longines models at Baselworld. The 1945 looks spectacular and Von Kanel himself predicts it to be the biggest hit.


I put a deposit down for that watch with Topper Jewelers back in late January. At the time they (actually Rob) didn't know when it would ship but I was his 1st pre-order for the stainless version and he had one or two pre-orders for the gold versions.

Whenever it shows up I'll do a write-up.


----------



## marker2037

By "that watch" I'm assuming you mean the Flagship anniversary. Great choice! It's a stellar looking piece.


----------



## mkws

RustyBin5 said:


> Clymer is a column writer (maybe more) at Hodinkee. And yes its true they (Longines) saw his posts on Instagram and wanted to see the watch, so he sent them it and they kept it for a few weeks and sent it back. This heritage beauty is the result of that. I think its simplicity an gorgeous dial is simply to die for. Ive taken a vow of abstinence for watches for 2017 so for now it goes onto my want list for some possible future date. Hopefully everyone hates it and doesn't buy it so I can get it cheap "nearly new" in a couple of years.


He actually founded that site (pronounce the S like Sean Connery would...).

While normally I'd say that you're probably gonna get lucky, as the proportions of the small seconds subdial are already getting some hate here and there, but a vintage re-issue by Longines, which isn't plagued by the Curse of the White Date Window, might actually hold value better than most Heritage Collection pieces. Not like it's going to be far off from the rest in that respect, but still. Suppose the two overlooked chronographs released this year will have a following among the WIS too- one is the more affordable alternative to the Breguet Type XX, the other will likely convince a lot of people, who genuinely hate the MSRP (and grey market prices probably too) of the IWC ref. 3714.

Watch abstinence? Aaaarghh??? Wut? I'd understand a vow to quit smoking or to lose some weight (managed to succeed with the former, working on the latter), but not buying any more watches;-)? Unless you've got more of them than you can wear and enjoy, that makes little sense to me, I kid you not...:-d


----------



## RustyBin5

mkws said:


> He actually founded that site (pronounce the S like Sean Connery would...).
> 
> While normally I'd say that you're probably gonna get lucky, as the proportions of the small seconds subdial are already getting some hate here and there, but a vintage re-issue by Longines, which isn't plagued by the Curse of the White Date Window, might actually hold value better than most Heritage Collection pieces. Not like it's going to be far off from the rest in that respect, but still. Suppose the two overlooked chronographs released this year will have a following among the WIS too- one is the more affordable alternative to the Breguet Type XX, the other will likely convince a lot of people, who genuinely hate the MSRP (and grey market prices probably too) of the IWC ref. 3714.
> 
> Watch abstinence? Aaaarghh??? Wut? I'd understand a vow to quit smoking or to lose some weight (managed to succeed with the former, working on the latter), but not buying any more watches;-)? Unless you've got more of them than you can wear and enjoy, that makes little sense to me, I kid you not...:-d


I hear you but I had 55 and have whittled it down to 16, which is prob my number. Strictly one in oneout now.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## publandlord

RustyBin5 said:


> Clymer is a column writer (maybe more) at Hodinkee. And yes its true they (Longines) saw his posts on Instagram and wanted to see the watch, so he sent them it and they kept it for a few weeks and sent it back.


Thank you! Not only did I not know the name (a simple Google just brought up Instagram and a hockey player) but I didn't understand the Longines connection. But if it turns out he's one of these tedes who claims that you need to "acquire" a Nomos Speedy Black Bay 4000 from "the AD" with "funds" to be a "trew enthusiast" then I won't investigate any further.

Am surprised that Longines didn't already know about the watch he had, or sent in. After all, their record-keeping is generally pretty good and they must have come across it during all the other reissues they've done since the late Noughties. Is it a frankenwatch? 


> Hopefully everyone hates it and doesn't buy it so I can get it cheap "nearly new" in a couple of years.


I have a few watches in that basket too!


----------



## mkws

publandlord said:


> But if it turns out he's one of these tedes who claims that you need to "acquire" a Nomos Speedy Black Bay 4000 from "the AD" with "funds" to be a "trew enthusiast" then I won't investigate any further.


He's one of these snobs alright. As I've said, in one particularly sordid editorial, he wrote something like "how can you call yourself a true watch guy, if you don't own an Omega Speedmaster?" So yes, he's generally one of these people in the watch collecting society, the existence of whom one is better off being unaware of. If you don't know who he is, well, you're not missing much, and possibly you're saving yourself the drag of reading his appalling writing.


----------



## RustyBin5

I wouldn't buy thecwatch because of any connection to him. Equally I wouldn't strike it from the buy list for the same reason. It's a mildly interesting story as an aside but that's all. Main thing is props to Longines for another very nice retro heritage style model. Imho they have raised their game to try hard to move into omega territory to claim the void left when omega moved up the price ladder. I'm becoming a Longines fan and never thought I would. As for Longines knowing the model number, in the 40 50 60s most Longines were unnamed. They had calibre refs but lots of unnamed models. Only series of names I can recall is conquest admiral and flagship. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marker2037

mkws said:


> He's one of these snobs alright. As I've said, in one particularly sordid editorial, he wrote something like "how can you call yourself a true watch guy, if you don't own an Omega Speedmaster?" So yes, he's generally one of these people in the watch collecting society, the existence of whom one is better off being unaware of. If you don't know who he is, well, you're not missing much, and possibly you're *saving yourself the drag of reading his appalling writing*.


I will agree with that. The grammatical errors and poor writing in general (particularly his own articles) blows my mind sometimes. Do they not have an editor?


----------



## tmathes

marker2037 said:


> By "that watch" I'm assuming you mean the Flagship anniversary. Great choice! It's a stellar looking piece.


Yes, a stainless Flagship anniversary.


----------



## tmathes

marker2037 said:


> I will agree with that. The grammatical errors and poor writing in general (particularly his own articles) blows my mind sometimes. Do they not have an editor?


Editors? We don't need no stinkin' editors!! ;-)

Editors have often been eliminated in much of the publishing business. I'd wager that his 'edtior' is the spell and grammar check in MS Word or an open-source equivalent.


----------



## mkws

marker2037 said:


> I will agree with that. The grammatical errors and poor writing in general (particularly his own articles) blows my mind sometimes. Do they not have an editor?


I don't think that they do. Then again, as I've said- I don't consider them real journalists, so I'm not really surprised. Grammar is one thing, but what really bothers me about his writing is the style, the tone, and of course the content. Mostly it's presenting superficial knowledge of the topic as the finer side of horology. In other words, it's presenting the gross as the subtle, seasoned with multiple methodological errors, a lot of which are thinly disguised marketing/hype tricks.


----------



## seisnofe

marker2037 said:


> By "that watch" I'm assuming you mean the Flagship anniversary. Great choice! It's a stellar looking piece.


I agree, I think it is the best novelty of this year


----------



## slique

Regardless of the back story, this is a beautifully executed piece. Love the size, the color, and the strap. Initially I did not like the small sub dial but that has started to grow on me as well.


----------



## b-arkitect

Does anyone know when this watch will be available? Its gorgeous!


----------



## Funan

Very classy watch


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5

I couldn't wait for it to come out so snagged a beautiful 1969 model in the meantime









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## b-arkitect

RustyBin5 said:


> I couldn't wait for it to come out so snagged a beautiful 1969 model in the meantime
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Gorgeous! Where did you pick up that piece?


----------



## RustyBin5

b-arkitect said:


> Gorgeous! Where did you pick up that piece?


Sales section on here. Never seen one with Roman numerals from Longines from that era which gives it a more contemporary timeless look. +2secs a day as well lol. Just a lucky pick up. The crown was replaced at one point but rest is as it should be and yeah it's a fabulous watch thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stromboli

*Fantastic looking watch. Aside from the available photos of this watch which depicts it being worn with a suit or even a nice sweater, I think that I just might have to wear some Khaki cargo shorts along with a very roomy "Crazy Shirt" with Hawaiian print and my trusty toe sandals. For some reason, to me this watch just screams, weekend, or even let's do some fly fishing. I would wear it at the end of a long and grueling day as I unwind watching the Golf channel. I sure wish the reviews would start to come in along with those fantastic photos. And just for the record I will be changing out the stock strap. it attempts to try to hard to make you want to believe that it was originally from 1945, a nice dark brown embossed alligator strap will fill the void. I am already thinking of making Toppers the go to place for this one. It's so much a looker but at the same time it has this laid back it's the weekend type of look. I'm loving it. Great job Longines. I will post when I get it. *:-! :-! :-!


----------



## RustyBin5

Settled on this to save me some cash 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason_Jordan44

Still no word on the release date of this piece?


----------



## dantan

I am interested in when this Watch will show up in Australia.

I am guessing September or October, at the earliest.


----------



## Stromboli

Even though it has been shown at 2017 Basel World do you think that they might make the seconds dial a bit larger. For me this is "not" a game changer, I will 100% be getting one. In fact I already have some funds down on the purchase. I just would like to know if any of you out there think that Longines might increase the size of the seconds dial. Thanks for the feedback guy's. Sincerely, Stromboli.


----------



## Wolf_Blitzer

I'm considering picking up either one of these, an Oris sixty five diver, a Longines Flagship Anniversary in steel, a Longines Legend Diver.... orrrrr a Tudor black bay black ETA....

Currently have what's in my signature...


----------



## publandlord

Stromboli said:


> Even though it has been shown at 2017 Basel World do you think that they might make the seconds dial a bit larger. For me this is "not" a game changer, I will 100% be getting one. In fact I already have some funds down on the purchase. I just would like to know if any of you out there think that Longines might increase the size of the seconds dial. Thanks for the feedback guy's. Sincerely, Stromboli.


This is something almost no-one does. The subdial position is fixed because of the movement, and the size is more or less controlled by its position. If they made the dial any bigger, it would overlap with the centre pinion.


----------



## amolnayak

I waited to see this watch before deciding that I would have The Longines legend diver representing the Longines brand in my collection. It's finally here this week and i am not regretting my decision.


----------



## Camera Bill

Looks slightly different in the Fratello images:
https://www.fratellowatches.com/longines-heritage-1945/

https://www.fratellowatches.com/longines-heritage-1945/


----------



## enkrypt

Nice effort, but they messed it up completely. The ratios look completely off. 

They could've made a home run:

- drop the size to 36-37mm maximum
- keep the seconds subdial in proportion
- remove the word automatic


If they did that, they would've faithfully recreated something that has true vintage charm. 
Now all they've done is create a vintage / modern Frankenstein which is neither meat nor fish. 

How I would love to work for Tudor or Longines design teams and produce something actually worthwhile!


----------



## dantan

Anyone seen one of these in real life?


----------



## flame2000

dantan said:


> Anyone seen one of these in real life?


I only saw pre-orders. Don't think they are release yet. I am interested in this too.


----------



## dantan

I think that there is a good chance that I shall be purchasing one this year.



flame2000 said:


> I only saw pre-orders. Don't think they are release yet. I am interested in this too.


----------



## sfnewguy

Anyone have an update on the release date of the 1945? I have heard, September and also as late as November.


----------



## Gepetto82

I think it looks lovely, though admittedly I'd rather have the real (original) thing in place of a remake. That being said, the real one is probably beyond my budget...


----------



## CastorTroy3

In Germany today and I ran into the 1945. They only had one left. Unfortunately the watch is very underwhelming in person.

Personally I think the money is way better spent on a Nomos.










what made this watch so nice was the real vintage feel and the look in connection with the vintage strap was spectacular. In the flesh this watch had none of it.

When I saw it from a distance I thought there is no way I'm leaving without this watch. All in...I left it in the case.

I was really hoping to see the 1969 too but unfortunately they didn't have it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rrchmnn

Totally agree with Castor Troy, Nomos is a better watch at this price point. I think this is a swing and miss for Longines. The proportions are off.


----------



## Pun

rrchmnn said:


> Totally agree with Castor Troy, Nomos is a better watch at this price point. I think this is a swing and miss for Longines. The proportions are off.


Yes I agree. Heritage 1969 is a much better watch....


----------



## LiquidPZA

Thanks for the pic, CastorTroy, I agree that it doesn't live up to the excitement surrounding it.


----------



## shelfcompact

Shame, really wanted to like this one but that subdial just looks comical.
Thanks for the real life pic.


----------



## rymanocerous

rrchmnn said:


> Totally agree with Castor Troy, Nomos is a better watch at this price point. I think this is a swing and miss for Longines. The proportions are off.


I hope this is a joke. So many things wrong with that comparison. Nomos, at this price point, are over priced and over hyped. This one might be a bit too...but still...not even in the same ballpark.


----------



## dantan

I saw and tried one on today. 

It was a display model with no movement in it. 

They could have obtained one for me within three days. 

It wore too large on my wrist and to be honest, I did not like it in real life, which is a shame.


----------



## Tony Abbate

Just heard from Rob at Topper. Mine shipped today and will be here on Monday Oct 23rd.
Pics will of course follow.



sfnewguy said:


> Anyone have an update on the release date of the 1945? I have heard, September and also as late as November.


----------



## Tony Abbate

Arrived today...IMHO the subdial issue is much less of a concern on wrist. Seen here on a custom Horween Shell Cordovan #8 (dark brownish maroon) strap

Does wear large due to dial and bezel combination. Changes color from light gold to silver to copper... ​


----------



## commanche

Whats the lug to lug measurement of this beauty?


----------



## Nightlight1945

Hi everyone

I just registered here after finding your blog very helpful, and after i bought (finally) an automatic - the absolutely stunning Heritage 1945 ! I have a question for you : I have this growing belief that Longines are going to stop this model very soon ! Why i say this .. 

1. This is a $1200 - 1500 watch, at least my price of new, which will eat so badly into their other "higher offerings" and more expensive watches, that they will be forced to "discontinue" it
2. I presently cannot find anywhere this watch available - all is on pre-order .. My shop down here in Johannesburg has one, which i intend to buy tomorrow, YES, a 2nd backup piece ..
3. I am an artist and a photographer - i look at my watch and i look elsewhere and at everything else form Longines and from lots of 3 - 10X costing more watches - and im thinking, this is it this is it !

I'd appreciate your comments, even if not very constructive or friendly

Regards,
Ilko


----------



## Nightlight1945

I forgot to say that if i get requests of real life images of this beauty on me, i'd gladly share here .. I like it most in overcast, rain and nightlight .. sun destroys the magic somehow ..


----------



## Nightlight1945

Am I the only one (crazy) believing that Longines should keep only 2 collections going forward : Watchmaking Tradition, Heritage. And if necessary increase the prices of those, but not greedily and stupidly thinking we're fools ?? Their CEO talks about focus in his mission, i'm not sure i see enough of it, although there is plenty compared to certain other brands and Heritage 1945 and 1957 could be THE focus point of departure ..


----------



## Paulsky

Just got this watch second hand in almost new condition. I think it's amazing. I only found out about it recently and after I tried one on at Tourneau in NYC, I knew I could definitely see myself buying one. Just two days later a very reasonably priced one came up for sale from a trusted grey market dealer. I jumped on it.


----------



## Knitted_tree

I got this watch as my second Longines watch, and it's such a stunner! I can't stop looking at that dial with those dials that shift between black and blue depending on the light. After seeing it the first time I fell in love, I then read about it and the opinions about the small and "unbalanced" subdial, but it never struck me before reading these reviews, and it hasn't bothered me once. And the strap is a perfect match. Highly recommended!


----------

